# How Keep Dry Cat Food Fresh? No Variety With Big Bag.



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2008)

I usually buy a 7 pound bag of cat food for one teenage cat and it lasts for about 2 months. I roll/fold the top of the bag between feedings but it's not air tight. Should I put a clasp or rubber band around it to keep it "fresher?"

Does it go stale?

Do cats get bored with eating the same dry food every day?

I give her a little can food every day too. Enough that one can lasts about 4-5 days.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

As most people will recommend, I would up her wet food to 5,5oz/day and cut out the dry completely. If this isn't going to happen, atleast give her 1/2 can per day (the more wet the healthier it is for her).

To keep the dry fresh, put it in ziplock baggies ( a few meals worth/days worth per) and keep everyone but the one you're using in the freezer. This keeps the food extremely fresh.

I do think kitties can get bored with the dry/wet of the same kind, but not in the sense we would grow tired of eating only one thing. They will still eat it, and happily. Our kids were getting only canned EVO and never acted as if they were bored. Now they eat pretty much the same raw food daily, and don't seem bored at all.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think freezing it should work pretty good.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've never even thought about putting dry food in the freezer. Wouldn't it get moist? If it wouldn't, that's a great idea.

I keep mine in airtight containers. I mix several different kinds of dry food together. So even though I buy the smallest bags, every time I "mix" a batch, we end up with approximately 8lbs of dry food. I divide it up into many plastic food storage containers with lids.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2008)

The large Chinese take out soup containers ought to work then, I would think.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I keep one of these on the counter for easy access:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753805

And I have one of these with the bulk of the food that I keep in the pantry (they come in various sizes):

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2755338

You can get containers like both of these w/o a design in the kitchen dept at Walmart.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

i use the pails that come with the kitty litter when the kitty litter runs out. they snap shut tight and they stack nicely. I would just go get a bucket of litter just for the pail.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I use these from Petsmart. 
They come with wheels also which makes it easy 
to roll in and out of my coat closet. They come in various sizes










http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753799&keepsr=0


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i didnt know you could freeze cat food! lol. does it still taste the same after thawing? (well, not that you eat it, but is there some way to tell?)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I usually get the 18 lb. bag of Chicken Soup to mix with other foods. When I store it I usually just fold it up nice & tight & let it sit upside down on the fold in the garage in a container. 

One time I got really lucky & the store was out of the 18 lb. bag & let me have three of the 6 lb. bags for the same price. I love how it's fresh when you open up a new bag vs. using the old big bag. If I bought the 3 smaller bags it'd be almost double the price of the 18 lb. one :evil:


----------

